# Small Scales, Flashing Tails: A Betta Story



## ChocoBetta (May 19, 2016)

Hello! I'm ChocoBetta, and I personally welcome you to my little writing corner of my story, Small Scales, Flashing Tails! A story of how my Bettas lives could've been if things had gone differently.
I hope you will enjoy this thrilling tale. Or should I say, tail.


Small Scales, Flashing Tails: A Betta Story 
Gladys' POV 
Part One 
I swam past one of my sisters. "Catch me if you can slowpoke!" I teased lightheartedly. 
"You're on Gladys!" She replied. We chased each other, going back and forth, enjoying ourselves all the while. But unfortunately, our twoleg had a different plan. I was scooped up in a net. Screaming in terror, my dear sister jumped next to the net, trying to reach me. "No!" We both screamed as she fell. Soon I was loaded into a bag filled halfway with water, and a strange liquid was poured into it. The last thing I saw was my sisters and brothers being loaded into the bag, before I blacked out. 
I stared longingly at the twolegs leaving the pet store I call home. Will I ever have a nice tank to call home? Suddenly, a determined grin grew on my face, as I swam around my cup. No matter what, I can't lose hope. I swam to the back of my cup to rest for a moment, when all of a sudden, I caught a betta flaring at me. "Do you mind?" I said, a bit annoyed. 
"Sorry, I'm just peeved right now." The betta replied. 
He was a beautiful dragon scale finned betta, black with blue gray scales, and red and black fins. 
"Why? I didn’t do anything to you." I said, curtly. "Well, you saw the twolegs that just left right? They brought me back, and left me to get sick in this cup!" He said angrily. I backed up, afraid. He looked at me with sorrow in his eyes. "I apologize, I shouldn't let my anger get the best of me." He said, sounding very upset. "No worries,"I started to say, calming down. "Being in these cups is enough to make any betta go bonkers." 
"So, what's your name? I'm Winston." Winston said proudly puffing out his beard. 
"I'm Gladys. It's nice to meet you, Winston." 
"It's the twolegs! Pick me!" A betta in the back cried. One came near me, wearing something that was covering their face. This didn’t seem out of the ordinary, until I realized something. 

It was closing time.


----------

